# "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden



## p-scout (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich war vom 15. bis 20. Dezember 2006 wieder mal auf Fehmarn um an der Westküste auf Mefo´s zu fischen. Der Strand zwischen Katarienhof und Klausdorf schien mir dafür geeignet. Leider haben sich die Forellen nicht blicken lassen. Bei einem vermeintlichen Hänger konnte meine Sportex Carat Zander trotzdem zeigen daß Sie mein Vertrauen verdient. Der Hänger entpuppte sich als Teilantrieb eines Bellyboot-Anglers. Wenn also einer von euch seine Flosse vermisst, melde dich, die Flosse steht gereinigt und voll funktionsfägig zum Versand bereit. 

P-Scout


----------



## Kapitän Ahab (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*

#6 na dann Petri Heil zum Fang!!!


----------



## Kapitän Ahab (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*

@p-scout

Sag mal warst Du schon mal Ostküste zwischen           Marienleuchte und Staberhuk? Hab gehört, dass man da auch wie verrückt die Dorsche vom Strand aus pflücken kann?!? Eben mit Mefoblinkern bzw. Wobblern und kleinen Pilkern.


----------



## p-scout (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*



Kapitän Ahab schrieb:


> @p-scout
> 
> Sag mal warst Du schon mal Ostküste zwischen           Marienleuchte und Staberhuk? Hab gehört, dass man da auch wie verrückt die Dorsche vom Strand aus pflücken kann?!? Eben mit Mefoblinkern bzw. Wobblern und kleinen Pilkern.


Hallo Käptn,
die Ostküste hat fast auf der ganzen Länge einen unreinen Grund. Mit einem Snaps als Köder solltest du dort am Ehesten erfolgreich auf Dorsch blinkern können. Deine Chancen steigen in Richtung Staberhuk. 

P-Scout


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*



p-scout schrieb:


> Der Hänger entpuppte sich als Teilantrieb eines Bellyboot-Anglers.


Der Eigentümer muss ich unbedingt ein Bellyboat-Angler gewesen sein - auf Fehmarn wird auch viel getaucht! :g


----------



## Kapitän Ahab (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*

Danke p-scout für den Tipp wollte Ende Januar mal hoch und werde mich dann vorher noch entsprechend "bewaffnen" ansonsten kommt mein geliebter  spöket wieder zum einsatz 

Schöne Festtage wünsch ich


----------



## p-scout (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Der Eigentümer muss ich unbedingt ein Bellyboat-Angler gewesen sein - auf Fehmarn wird auch viel getaucht! :g


Hallo FoolishFarmer,

daran habe ich auch gedacht, aber wäre ich Taucher, würde ich schon bemerken, daß mir eine Flosse fehlt und würde sie wieder anziehen. 
Wenn Bellybootangeln die Flosse über tiefem Wasser ab geht ist sie weg. 

p-scout


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*

Du wirst Lachen, aber das problem ist meistens, dass man sein gerät nicht wiederfindet unter Wasser... |uhoh: 
Auch Taucher sehen noch lange nicht alles - und gerade bei nicht so erfahrenen Tauchern ist schnell mal was aufgewühlt und dann siehste nix mehr!  Geschweige denn bei nem Nacht-Tauchgang. :q 

Nuja... ist aber ja eigentlich auch recht egal! :g


----------



## onyx134 (4. August 2011)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*



Kapitän Ahab schrieb:


> @p-scout
> 
> Sag mal warst Du schon mal Ostküste zwischen           Marienleuchte und Staberhuk? Hab gehört, dass man da auch wie verrückt die Dorsche vom Strand aus pflücken kann?!? Eben mit Mefoblinkern bzw. Wobblern und kleinen Pilkern.



Kann ich Dir bei anlandigem Wind aber nicht empfehlen. Dann fängst Du nur die Beilage in Form von herrlich sattgrünen Algen!
Ich habe dort in drei Stunden nichts gefangen. Nicht mit Wattis, nicht mit Wobbler, nicht mit Blinker...
Aber eine menge Leute schwören auf Staberhuk. Wird also was dran sein. In der Abenddämmerung war nicht viel los im Juni. Außer uns war lediglich noch einer da, der aber auch nichts gefangen hat.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (4. August 2011)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*

Am Schluss haste statt Hänger nen Taucher gehakt, der hats mit der Angst gekriegt und sich mit dem Tauchermesser das Bein abgesäbelt. Durch den Zug hat sich dann die Flosse gelöst. Wer also jetzt noch ein Bein findet, sollte sich mal Gedanken machen;-)


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. August 2011)

*AW: "Mares" Flosse beim Blinkern auf Fehmarn gefunden*

und dann wären wir wieder bei Kapitän Ahab und so schließt sich der Kreis


----------

